# Colleges



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I was reading somebody's thread and it said roll tide. I was going to reply with restore the roar and we are penn state when I decided to start a new thread. What colleges did you guys go to?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Roll tide!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

University of Wisconsin! Badgers!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

St. Francis University in Loretto, PA.


----------



## RANDAL (Feb 15, 2013)

IOWA LAKES COMMUNITY COLLEGE south campus, at that time, Emmetsburg, Iowa. Where its gets miserably hot in the summer and cooooollllldddd in the winter. Havnt been back there since finishing in 1984.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Indiana University Of Pennsylvania's Academy of Culinary Arts. Say that three times fast...... 

...........and another one, back in my former life that I no longer speak of................


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

University of motherhood. Found out I was pregnant a month after graduation. So, your basic school of hard nox featuring some cooking, maid service, nursing, and lets not forget referee 101.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Kahitna and I share an alma mater, but as far as college football, if you live in an SEC state you are either an Alabama Crimson Tide fan (roll tide), or you have been beaten by the Tide. Unless you are a Texas A&M Fan, which I also have been since I was 14!! Love SEC football!!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome fuzziebutt!


----------



## roketdoc (Mar 3, 2013)

UGA -Go Dogs!- SEC at it's best. You haven't had a party until you have been between the hedges!


----------



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

University of Florida! JA


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

roketdoc said:


> UGA -Go Dogs!- SEC at it's best. You haven't had a party until you have been between the hedges!


We used to live in Georgia!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You don't know a party 'till you do a back to back Championship party!! But I'm not one to brag.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I received my BS in criminal justice from Kaplan university while raising 3 kids and working 3rd shift. The last thing on my mind was sports. But now I am an Illinois and Wisconsin fan if I had to choose.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Menlo College School of Business Administration.
Arizona State University (School of Business)
*_AND...._effectively.....an *M.B.A. *from the "*School of Hard Knocks" *Western Mountain States Division.

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *and a "FAN" of the Boise State Broncos _football_ ( those of the *BLUE*-GRASS field *! *)
(NOTE: IF Kellen Moore EVER gets an opportunity to get on-the-field in the NFL....he will do WELL....just as Russell Wilson AND Joe Montana have done.)


----------

